# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Who Would You Like To See Jake With?

## Lennie

Since we know Becca isnt the woman for him and i dont think Jake is stupid to take Becca back once he finds out about her affair so 

Who Would You Like To See Jake With???

I think him and Sophie would be good - would be cute if this happened, she's like Becca a bit(cant say no to anyone or always nice to whoever) but she is much stronger and knows what she is doing, but personality wise i think they suit  :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

Yeah i think Jake and Sophie suit, also i think Louise would be good for him- she'd liven him up a bit! lol

----------


## Florijo

I think they should bring someone new in. Personality wise Sophie and Jake are good but I don't think that will happen for obvious reasons. Ditto Mel although I don't think they suit anyway. Mandy wouldn't go there and neither would Louise. Clare would only go there if Jake won the lottery.

----------


## luna_lovegood

I think he should go for nancy!  :Rotfl:  
Anything goes in the twisted world of soapland

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why not stir things up in chester ansd bring lisa back for a few episodes just to get jake and we could watch the two of them drive off into the sunset lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> why not stir things up in chester ansd bring lisa back for a few episodes just to get jake and we could watch the two of them drive off into the sunset lol


No No No!  :Nono:  We can do without that little tart in the show!  :Banned:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah ur right she so suits to be with ben much more

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well technically i think jake would be better suited with.....me  :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

I think him and *Mercedes* would be good, she can excite him, someone who can be level with him, both give as good as each other.

I think Merc hasnt been with guys that are like Jake, coz Jake can be sweet and nice and says things that are genuine like he doesnt want to get her into bed or whatever so Merc might see something different in Jake and might really like him coz of that 

Also what about *Sasha*, apparently she starts confiding in him when he finds him at her mother's grave, i think this is good coz they both can help each other, understand each other.
I know she's young (but very mature for her age) but i think they can create a bond through this hit and run.
I think its facinating that they would even create a bond or whatever due to the accident coz if none of this didnt happened then Jake/Sasha would never have crossed paths or talked to each other.

----------


## Debs

i think jake should be with mel! Can you imagine them together! both misrable as hell!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think jake should be with mel! Can you imagine them together! both misrable as hell!


Lmao drinking partners!             :Rotfl:

----------


## Lennie

:EEK!:   That would be funny lol

----------


## x Amby x

> I think him and *Mercedes* would be good, she can excite him, someone who can be level with him, both give as good as each other.
> 
> I think Merc hasnt been with guys that are like Jake, coz Jake can be sweet and nice and says things that are genuine like he doesnt want to get her into bed or whatever so Merc might see something different in Jake and might really like him coz of that


Yeah i think someone from the McQueen clan would be good for him! He would definatly liven up with Mercedes or even Carmel but Carmel suits Darren better i think! lol

----------


## Lennie

> Yeah i think someone from the McQueen clan would be good for him! He would definatly liven up with Mercedes or even Carmel but Carmel suits Darren better i think! lol


No, i dont think Carmel will suit him, she looks abit naive and too nice (from what i have heard about her and seen of her), also a Chantelle lookalike lol

Merc and Jake will be good

----------


## laurouski

> Also what about *Sasha*, apparently she starts confiding in him when he finds him at her mother's grave, i think this is good coz they both can help each other, understand each other.
> I know she's young (but very mature for her age) but i think they can create a bond through this hit and run.
> I think its facinating that they would even create a bond or whatever due to the accident coz if none of this didnt happened then Jake/Sasha would never have crossed paths or talked to each other.


NO!  :Nono:  Not with Sasha! I personally don't want them tying Sasha up in any more story lines, the sooner she goes the better!  :Thumbsdown: 
Not only is she just plain irritating, but she is getting on my nerves with her loving of her dad. I mean, she keeps going on about he should have another chance but, not only has he not been there for her for 10 years or there abouts, but he cheated on her mum (many times) and even now he hasn't got any better. He only turned up when he knew he was inheriting the house, and he is an unreliable alcoholic who keeps wasting their money on betting and drinking. He tells then to give him another chance and then goes back to the pub!!  :Angry: 
And she keeps turning against Calvin, the one who stuck with his siblings when their mum died. Not many brothers would do that, Leo didn't even stand by them, and they are his children!  :Mad: 
And also, the girl who plays her just cannot act! I just want rid..
SO NOT HER!!
But anyways,  :Ponder:  I don't know who I think Jake should be with.

----------

